# AKC CH Lidos Light My Fire du NOLA



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is one GORGEOUS red poodle!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations, have fun!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! I can't decide if I should call his coat plush or luscious... makes me want to squeeze him. He is very handsome. Will he be at the Silvergate dog show this month?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy and such a rich red! You truly do have beautiful pups. I have my 1st Stpoo and I am learning so much from this forum.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> The photos are of Fire and I with his first Major and Fire and Chris at PCA 2017 (where he also won his 12-18 Class!)
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


A new standard in reds.  Well done Tab!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is super handsome and wow on the color. Congratulations.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats! What a handsome guy; there's such a lovely deep colour to him.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Boy oh boy is he a stunner, look at the gorgeous red coat. Congratulations.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

What a handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Such a gorgeous red boy - you must be so proud of him. Congratulations!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He is stunning!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

He is so beautiful! Wow! I will be watching for this guy. I hope he will be at the poodle specialty in Vegas over Easter weekend. That will be my girl's first week out and I am already drooling over all of the beautiful poodles that we are going to get to see there!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Absolutely stunning and such a rich red, congrats!


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

Beautiful boy; Susie is incredibly proud of him - as she should be! Congratulations to all!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Jan has placed an Ad in PV, watch for it.

And I'd expect Fire and Chris to be in Vegas at the Specialty, though I don't know for sure. (Fire is traveling with Chris - lives when he isn't with Jan- I'm in New Orleans and his time as a Southern Boy has ended - haha - but I taught him to love the Saints and to wag "y'all" :wink: )

Thanks, all. 


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

